#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Колобок

## Dron

Я слышал эту душераздирающую сказку, и, разумеется сочувствовал протагонисту. Ведомый слогом автора, я вставал то на место преследователя, то на место преследуемого... Башню сносило.
Со временем, страсть угасла...

И вспыхнула с новой силой!

Вопрос простой: как можно испечь подобный колобок, что бы он был как в сказке- румяный? Ну, т.е. такой шар вкусного теста? 
Вег и не вег рецепты, начинки, и технологии приветствуются.

----------

Bob (27.04.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Я слышал эту душераздирающую сказку, и, разумеется сочувствовал протагонисту. Ведомый слогом автора, я вставал то на место преследователя, то на место преследуемого... Башню сносило.
> Со временем, страсть угасла...
> 
> И вспыхнула с новой силой!
> 
> Вопрос простой: как можно испечь подобный колобок, что бы он был как в сказке- румяный? Ну, т.е. такой шар вкусного теста? 
> Вег и не вег рецепты, начинки, и технологии приветствуются.


Вам сюда!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Вам сюда!


В итоге просмотра я обнаружу рецепт?

----------


## Аурум

> В итоге просмотра я обнаружу рецепт?


Скорее, способ.

----------


## Dron

> Скорее, способ.


Так выдайте способ.

----------


## Аурум

> Так выдайте способ.


Шарообразная форма для запекания.

----------

Дордже (28.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

Спасибо, Аурум. Вот, можете ведь, обойтись без десятиминутного ролика?)

----------

Bob (27.04.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Да на здоровье! Быстрее бы узнали посмотрев ролик.

----------


## Dron

> Да на здоровье! Быстрее бы узнали посмотрев ролик.


У вас главное- скорость...
У нас- колобок.

----------

Bob (27.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

Хорошо, пусть будет шарообразная форма. Но где ее взять? В кунсткамере, что ли?

----------


## Аурум

> Хорошо, пусть будет шарообразная форма. Но где ее взять? В кунсткамере, что ли?


_Жили-были мыши и все их обижали. Как-то пошли они к мудрому филину 
и говорят: 
- Мудрый филин, помоги советом. Все нас обижают, коты разные, совы. 
  Что нам делать? 
Филин подумал и говорит: 
- А вы станьте ёжиками. У ёжиков иголки, их никто не обижает. 
Мыши обрадовались и побежали домой. Но по дороге одна мышка сказала: 
- Как же мы станем ёжиками? - и все побежали обратно, чтобы задать 
этот вопрос мудрому филину. 
Прибежав, они спросили: 
- Мудрый филин, а как же мы станем ёжиками? 
И ответил филин: 
- Ребята, вы меня ерундой не грузите. Я стратегией занимаюсь._ 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------

SlavaR (28.04.2013), Алевлад (28.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2013), Шавырин (28.04.2013), Юй Кан (28.04.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Элементарно  :Smilie: 
Вам понадобятся или полусферической формы порционные салатники, или пиалы: главное чтобы внутри было кругло. Из фаянса, современный китайский очень подходит, как и советский, если у кого остались. Им от высокой температуры ничего не сделается.
Тесто.
50 грамм дрожжей развести слегка водой, как сметана получится, дать чайную ложку сахара и оставить на 20минут в тепле.
Влить стакан молока и дать стакан муки. Перемешать и оставить на полчаса на дне глубокой кастрюли.
Слегка взбить вручную 4 яйца, добавить в тесто с ещё одним стаканом муки. Перемешать. Дать взойти тесту, это ещё полчаса. За это время размягчённое сливочное масло - 150г - ложкой растереть с полстакана сахара и ванилином. Кураги 200г нарезать кубиками. Изюма тоже надо 100-150г. Приготовить муку и рафинированое подсолнечное масло месить тесто, поочерёдно добавляя что нужно (50г масла точно уйдёт). Дать в тесто пол чайной ложки соли. Постоянно мешая, добавить масло с сахаром и начать сыпать туда третий стакан муки и месить тесто, сдабривая подсолнечным маслом и муку добавляя, чтобы держало форму, но было мягкое. Когда тесто перестаёт липнуть к руке, вмешать туда изюм с курагой. И оставить на полчаса. Салатники смазать маслом и припудрить мукой. Теста положить до 2/3 формы и не больше. Поставить в тёплое место на 15 минут. Печь при 210-220 градусов минут 30. Готовые колобки можно разрисовать растопленным шоколадом (и не показывать шактыфобам)  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2013), Чиффа (30.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Жили-были мыши и все их обижали. Как-то пошли они к мудрому филину 
> и говорят: 
> - Мудрый филин, помоги советом. Все нас обижают, коты разные, совы. 
> Что нам делать? 
> Филин подумал и говорит: 
> - А вы станьте ёжиками. У ёжиков иголки, их никто не обижает. 
> Мыши обрадовались и побежали домой. Но по дороге одна мышка сказала: 
> - Как же мы станем ёжиками? - и все побежали обратно, чтобы задать 
> этот вопрос мудрому филину. 
> ...



Вы намекаете, что кунсткамера пуста от форм, в которых издревле запекают колобков? 
Нельзя ли как нибудь поближе к теме? К румяному, вкусному, шарообразному хлебцу?

----------

Bob (28.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Элементарно 
> Вам понадобятся или полусферической формы порционные салатники, или пиалы: главное чтобы внутри было кругло. Из фаянса, современный китайский очень подходит, как и советский, если у кого остались. Им от высокой температуры ничего не сделается.
> Тесто.
> 50 грамм дрожжей развести слегка водой, как сметана получится, дать чайную ложку сахара и оставить на 20минут в тепле.
> Влить стакан молока и дать стакан муки. Перемешать и оставить на полчаса на дне глубокой кастрюли.
> Слегка взбить вручную 4 яйца, добавить в тесто с ещё одним стаканом муки. Перемешать. Дать взойти тесту, это ещё полчаса. За это время размягчённое сливочное масло - 150г - ложкой растереть с полстакана сахара и ванилином. Кураги 200г нарезать кубиками. Изюма тоже надо 100-150г. Приготовить муку и рафинированое подсолнечное масло месить тесто, поочерёдно добавляя что нужно (50г масла точно уйдёт). Дать в тесто пол чайной ложки соли. Постоянно мешая, добавить масло с сахаром и начать сыпать туда третий стакан муки и месить тесто, сдабривая подсолнечным маслом и муку добавляя, чтобы держало форму, но было мягкое. Когда тесто перестаёт липнуть к руке, вмешать туда изюм с курагой. И оставить на полчаса. Салатники смазать маслом и припудрить мукой. Теста положить до 2/3 формы и не больше. Поставить в тёплое место на 15 минут. Печь при 210-220 градусов минут 30. Готовые колобки можно разрисовать растопленным шоколадом (и не показывать шактыфобам)


Докажите фотками

----------

Bob (28.04.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

А у меня компьютер нет  :Smilie:  токо телефон

----------


## Dron

> А у меня компьютер нет  токо телефон


Хорошо, Леся Ди.
Если вы скажете, что у вас получился румяный колобок, сферообразный, я вам поверю на слово, без фоток.

----------


## Ашвария

> Хорошо, Леся Ди.
> Если вы скажете, что у вас получился румяный колобок, сферообразный, я вам поверю на слово, без фоток.


Сёдня не получится. Потому что до ночи буду дежурить работу. А вообще получалось, потому как это тесто похоже на то из которого пекут куличи, только круче (жидкости меньше, и изюм с курагой лишнюю воду забирают.

----------


## Dron

> Сёдня не получится. Потому что до ночи буду дежурить работу. А вообще получалось, потому как это тесто похоже на то из которого пекут куличи, только круче (жидкости меньше, и изюм с курагой лишнюю воду забирают.


Ясно, Леся Ди. Сегодня у вас колобок не получится.

----------


## Шавырин

> Вопрос простой: как можно испечь подобный колобок, что бы он был как в сказке- румяный? Ну, т.е. такой шар вкусного теста? 
> Вег и не вег рецепты, начинки, и технологии приветствуются.


Ну, раз Вы читали сказку ...

Шаг 1 (основной): - Найти старуху.

Далее по-тексту .

----------

Джигме (07.05.2013), Дордже (28.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2013), Чиффа (30.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ну, раз Вы читали сказку ...
> 
> Шаг 1 (основной): - Найти старуху.
> 
> Далее по-тексту .


Вы гарантируете, что найденная мной, по вашей наводке, старуха испечет четкий, сферический колобок?

----------

Bob (28.04.2013), Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## Dron

Раз нет, то не мешайте буддийской кулинарии.

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Вопрос простой: как можно испечь подобный колобок, что бы он был как в сказке- румяный? Ну, т.е. такой шар вкусного теста? 
> Вег и не вег рецепты, начинки, и технологии приветствуются.


Добавить в тесто кровь христианских младенцев.

----------


## Германн

Гулабджамун.
http://govindasc.ru/content/gulabdzh...septy-sladosti

----------


## Маша_ла

Какое отношение буддийская кулинария имеет к русским народным сказкам?

Буддийская кулинария - это понять, что никакого колобка, бабки и самого вожделеющего колобка, подобно лисе, не существует в принципе)) И покушать, что есть, с радостью и удовлетворением, не желая большего)) Работа с желаниями)) С реальностью и с колобками..

В сказке бабка на сметане месила, на масле жарила. Т.е., это типа пончик, что ли. Раз он укатился еще. Шарик теста во фритюре)) Дрожжевое тесто хорошо поднимается при жарке в масле. Попробуйте))

----------


## Шавырин

> Раз нет, то не мешайте буддийской кулинарии.


Колобок традиционный 

 Мука (2 стакана) лучше смешать пшеничную, ржаную, и гречневую; 
 сметана (0, 5 стакана) ; 
 масло сливочное (100-150 г) ; 
 сахар (0, 5 стакана) ; 
 сода на кончике ножа. 

 Вымесить тесто, скатать шарики, печь в духовке, разогретой до 200 градусов около получаса. 

 Колобок творожный 

 Соль (на кончике ножа) ; 
 сахар (1 столовая ложка) ; 
 творог (250 г) ; 
 мука (1 стакан) ; 
 яйца (2 штуки) ; 
 сахарная пудра. 

 Ингредиенты (кроме сахарной пудры) смешать, скатать небольшие шарики, опустить в кастрюлю с кипящим маслом и жарить до образования румяной корочки. Готовые колобки посыпать сахарной пудрой. 

 Колобок картофельный 

 Картофель (1, 2 кг) ; 
 Яйца (2 шт. ) ; 
 Мука пшеничная (100 г) ; 
 Сухари (60 г) ; 
 Жир для жарки (200 г) . 

 В протертый отварной картофель добавить 3 столовые ложки муки, желтки двух яиц. Хорошо перемешать, посолить и сформировать шарики. (От себя: для пикантности можно добавить мелко нарезанную копченую колбаску или ветчину) . Полученные шарики запанировать в муке, смочить во взбитых белках и обвалять в сухарях. Жарить в кипящем масле до готовности. 

 Колобок мясной 

 Фарш (свинина + говядина) (600 г) ; 
 Лук репчатый (2 штуки) ; 
 Чеснок; 
 Зелень петрушки; 
 Соль; 
 Перец; 
 Яйца, сваренные вкрутую (6 штук) ; 
 Горчица; 
 Сырое яйцо; 
 Панировочные сухари. 

 Измельченный лук и чеснок обжарить в растительном масле, смешать с фаршем, мелко рубленой зеленью, солью и перцем. В середину колобка поместить целое вареное яйцо. Взбить сырое яйцо с горчицей, обмакнуть готовый колобок, обвалять в панировочных сухарях и жарить в кипящем растительном масле до готовности. 

 Колобок сырный 

 Сыр плавленый (400 г) ; 
 Яйца (4 штуки) ; 
 Сухари из белого батона молотые (6-8 столовых ложек) ; 
 Жир (200 г) ; 
 Сметана (250 г) . 

 Яичные белки взбить до устойчивой пены, желтки смешать с водой (1 столовая ложка на желток) . Сыр натереть на терке и смешать с белком. Из полученной массы скатать колобки и поставить в холодильник на полчаса. Сырные шарики панируют в сухарях, смачивают в желтках и снова панируют. Жарят в большом количестве жира 1-2 минуты. Подают на стол со сметаной.

----------

Dron (28.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Какое отношение буддийская кулинария имеет к русским народным сказкам?
> 
> Буддийская кулинария - это понять, что никакого колобка, бабки и самого вожделеющего колобка, подобно лисе, не существует в принципе)) И покушать, что есть, с радостью и удовлетворением, не желая большего)) Работа с желаниями)) С реальностью и с колобками..
> 
> В сказке бабка на сметане месила, на масле жарила. Т.е., это типа пончик, что ли. Раз он укатился еще. Шарик теста во фритюре)) Дрожжевое тесто хорошо поднимается при жарке в масле. Попробуйте))


 :Smilie:  а чё? всё может быть:
вот смотрите. В старости обретя просветление, дедка увидел в бабке признаки гордыни, и говорит:
- Практикуй, кароче!
А она ему:
- А нет у меня ничё!
А он ей типа:
- А по сусекам сознания поскреби и найдёшь. И покажь, шоб я видел.
Вот бабка поскребла, простираясь, поочищалась, прелестью своей умаслила ентот плод и в печи жаром самоотречения и испекла.
Эта гордыня, Мар(ыш) такой якобы - пшла новую жертву искать. Только к новому практику подкатывает, а Зайц, Волчок или Мишка ей:
- Ну давай свою мантру (а сам-то знает: ента мантра неправильная, не моя, и ты не я; пшёлнафик!)
И так три раза.
Аж наконец аж нашла гордыня-Марыш-колобок псевдосекьюларистическую лису, обладающую Лобха-Шакти (силой-в-алчности), ну и это... как говорится захавали по тождеству Клеш  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (28.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Когда я наконец попробую настоящий вкус колобка заказанного Дроном?!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Все детство пугался, а теперь решил съесть свой страх :Smilie: 

А мне из колобков нравится в китайском ресторане мороженое во фритюре. Оно внутри холодное, чуть мягкое, а снаружи хрустящая горячая корочка. Вот это я понимаю, колобок.

Дрон, пора бы уже детские сказки отпустить до появления у Вас Ваших собственных младенцев.

----------


## Германн

Тема колобков раскрыта в фильме "Звёздный ворс".  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Готический Колобок:
http://doseng.org/foto/48974-shokola...lya-gotov.html

----------

Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Буддийские колобки были зафиксированы в письменном виде ранее брахманистских.
Махасиддха Пиштадхарма (жизнеписание на бересте датируется III-IV в.н.э) принёс "золота с корову весом" в обмен на секрет построения "мандалы из теста".

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дрончик летом Вам заказываю для себя колобок с творогом, навостритесь. :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Дрончик летом Вам заказываю для себя колобок с творогом, навостритесь.


Летом заказываю вам Дарью и органную музыку в соборе.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тогда от Вашего колобка отказываюсь. Я не сводня.

----------

Bob (29.04.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Вопрос простой: как можно испечь подобный колобок, что бы он был как в сказке- румяный? Ну, т.е. такой шар вкусного теста? 
> Вег и не вег рецепты, начинки, и технологии приветствуются.


колобок,  колобок - я тебя съем

----------


## Dron

> Тогда от Вашего колобка отказываюсь. Я не сводня.


Да и я не самый лучший во вселенной кулинар.

----------

Bob (29.04.2013)

----------


## Аурум



----------

Neroli (29.04.2013), Германн (01.05.2013), Кунсанг (29.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

"Колобок" наш опять "докатился" и ушел в бан. Как заходит на форум, так тут же и выходит..... :Frown:

----------

Германн (01.05.2013)

----------


## Bob

Сострадал флудерастией, скучно без его филигранной словесности будет.  :Frown:

----------

Германн (01.05.2013)

----------

